# George's Tutorial



## avbill

Several weeks ago George made a wonderful tutorial for the bottom half of the pen!  I'm hope I'm not putting words in his mouth, but I believe      he said  there would be a 2nd half to the bottom showing the top!  I have been off and  on the site and        I'm trying to find it.   Did I miss it or am I early for a change.


----------



## rlofton

Yep, he said it.  But you know George.  Sometimes he likes to keep folks waiting.  I bet if you beg him a little (publicly, that is) he'll get it done and posted pretty soon.


----------



## MarkHix

I thought you had to tell him it could not be done!????


----------



## Texatdurango

avbill said:


> Several weeks ago George made a wonderful tutorial for the bottom half of the pen! I'm hope I'm not putting words in his mouth, but I believe he said there would be a 2nd half to the bottom showing the top! I have been off and on the site and I'm trying to find it. Did I miss it or am I early for a change.


Sorry, I will not write any more tutorials!  It's not worth the grief and BS that comes along afterwards.  If you would like some assistance with anything specific I would be happy to assist where I can via PM.


----------



## cnirenberg

Texatdurango said:


> Sorry, I will not write any more tutorials!  It's not worth the grief and BS that comes along afterwords.  If you would like some assistance with anything specific I would be happy to assist where I can via PM.



George, 
It's too bad, you do a great job of it.  I have found all your tutorials straight up and to the point and most of all, easy to follow.  Well done.


----------



## jasontg99

George,

    I completely agree with Cris.  Your tutorial was clear and VERY helpful.  Whatever you decide, thanks for taking the time to help!


----------



## dustmaker

George,

Let me pile on and say thank you as well.  It is like Russ said in his recent post on how he does CA finishing.  It is his way not the only way.  You posted your way.  You make some mighty fine looking pens and I certainly hope one day to emulate that.  I am grateful that you took the time to share that.  Don't let a few ill comments undermine the good work you do.  You posted with good intentions and it has helped many of us.


----------



## TellicoTurning

Texatdurango said:


> Sorry, I will not write any more tutorials!  It's not worth the grief and BS that comes along afterwards.  If you would like some assistance with anything specific I would be happy to assist where I can via PM.



That's too bad George... I don't pay much attention to the following posts... but I did save your tutorial for future reference.... I generally save all tutorials that have been posted here... I find them very helpful and often incorporate parts of them into my own technique... yours was very helpful.

I do some things slightly different, but also see some points I think I want to try.


----------



## leehljp

Texatdurango said:


> Sorry, I will not write any more tutorials!  It's not worth the grief and BS that comes along afterwards.  If you would like some assistance with anything specific I would be happy to assist where I can via PM.



George,

That was a super tutorial and deserves publishing, upgrades, updates and anything you can give it. Don't let a few stop great work!


----------



## altaciii

George,
As the IAP grows so does the demographics of it members.  I have enjoyed the fruits of Jeff's labor and all the others involved with keeping it an honest and family friendly reference source for all of us.  Your tutorial is one of the best I have seen and I have saved it as well.  Please don't let the bad comments by one or a few of the less informed members discourage you from completing the lessons that most of us need and cherish.  Penmakers, such as you, that have the knowledge and talent to teach are a blessing to us less fortunate in that talent to improve.


----------



## mredburn

Im sorry to hear that you received grief for your efforts.  Mike


----------



## wood-of-1kind

George, if it means much, I think that you do a "great" job in sharing knowledge and your tutorials are well thought out and perfectly photographed. If you maintain your stance, "we" all suffer.:frown: Please reconsider.


----------



## johncrane

George! l also agree with Peter.


----------



## DurocShark

mredburn said:


> Im sorry to hear that you received grief for your efforts.  Mike



Agreed. Please don't stop because of some comments!


----------



## TheRealSmith

George,
 With what I learned from your post I have been getting one perfect CA finish after another.... :biggrin: Thank You so Much. People need to open their minds to other ways of seeing and doing and the world would be a better place.


Dan
Burlieve it or Knot


----------



## hunter-27

I can get a nice CA finish pretty consistantly but I'd be right jolly if I had seen the tutorial that might make an easier process out of it.  George, I'd be glad to accept your help, publically or privately I could sure use some of your knowledge.


----------



## gwilki

Hell, George, I've gotten grief for not doing tutorials, so you really can't win. Your stuff is excellent. FWIW, my advice is to ignore those who criticize or denigrate and go on with your tutorials. You are doing them for the right reasons, and clearly have many who profit by them. You should feel good about that.


----------



## PTownSubbie

George,

You're killin me! Whatever others say....ignore it. I think your tutorials are just fine!!

If you don't help us lowly folks out, who will? Having to do things via PM is cumbersome for you. Multiple PM's with the same question would be crazy to manage.

I think a famous line fits here...."Can't we just all get along?"

Thanks for all your knowledge so far George but you aren't getting off that easy!!! 

We want more....We want more.....We want more..... Everyone join in now.....


----------



## RAdams

yeah, Cmon George... I don't even like you, but that Tutrial was amazing! I read it twice!

I am a bit confused as well.. I went back and read the entire thread and didnt see anything but praise. 


Anyway... please don't stop writing Tuts!


----------



## mbroberg

Well, I don't know what grief you have received, but I thank you for what you have taught me.


----------



## PaulSF

Speaking as a newbie, I really appreciate the generosity of everyone here.  This is a craft, and so there's no one way to do things.  Some processes work better for some people than for others, and we all have our preferred ways. That being said, everyone is so willing to share and to help and to guide others.  It's really great. So yes, people are going to butt heads occasionally, because we have a lot of true artisans here. And when you're an artisan, you're entitled to a point of view and an ego.  

Anyway, just remember, when you provide a tutorial for what works for you, there are probably a hundred newbies like me who are grateful for it, but who might not speak up as loudly as others.


----------



## peterpiper

Missed it!!!, link anybody?
T.I.A.
pete


----------



## RAdams

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=54760


----------



## Dan_F

RAdams said:


> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=54760




I don't think that's the one the OP was asking about. Unless I'm mistaken, it was the second apart of this thread he was looking for. Come to think of it, I don't remember seeing it either.
Just another way of making a pen

Dan


----------



## jimofsanston

George when i first started turning last year at christmas I found this sight. The first thing i found was your video's. You have taught me so much about turn pens with you techniques. There are always going to be negative people out there, I run into it them everyday. I myself just let it go by the wayside and continue on because i know there are more out there that have a better view that just don't say it outloud. I too wish you would keep on making your video's so i too can be like you one day with your talent. You have so much knowledge and are willing to give it freely. That shows me you are a very special friend even if i have never met you. I would like to one day.


----------



## Noah

I've learned a lot from your tutorials...
I hate to see you stop giving out your hard earned knowledge...
"Learn from the mistakes of others. You can’t live long enough to make them all yourself."
Eleanor Roosevelt...
"Learn from the advice of others, it based on their learning through trial and error..."
Ed


----------



## DennisM

George come on man, step up and show the idiots who the bigger man is. You would stop making pens if the same jerk said you didnt know what you were doing or they sucked would you?

Didnt think so! 

So if you don't want to write anymore thats a choice you are free to make. But dont blame it on the idiots that do not know how to repect the work of another, that justs gives then more power.

You do great work in both written and physical form. rise above and carry on!

Dennis


----------



## Texatdurango

*OK....*
You know, I've been giving this a bit of thought the past few days/weeks along with some other things going on and have even considered logging off the forum for a few months to let things cool down or just for good, but finally came to a conclusion this morning.
 
Regardless of what some buttheads think (sorry, that's what they are, can't think of another name for them), I do not write tutorials to be popular, I don't write them to convince others to do things "My way", and I sure as hell don't write them to show off my vast amount of pen making knowledge since what I know wouldn't amount to a pimple on the butt of a seasoned pen turner...... I just like sharing and helping others and always have.
 
When I first joined the forum I was so impressed with the likes of Ed Davidson (Yo-Yo spin) and Russ Fairfield and how they openly share what they know with others. They aren't afraid of someone figuring out their _“secrets”_ or copying their work, they just share their experiences. I thought that some day when I had something to share I would do the same. While I lack the expertise to do nice videos like they do, I have tried through photos and words to share what I have learned. 
 
The way I see it, if 50-60 people are helped or inspired to try something different by what I say for every 3 or 4 buttheads that take exception or have to make wise cracks every chance they get, then those buttheads are going to just have to learn to live with it!
 
So, if this thread can just fade away I PROMISE to finish part two of "another way of making a pen" with “another way of making a pen - Lid!” as soon as I return home from the holidays, probably the second week of January.  But for now, it's sunny California here I come - get ready!


----------



## DennisM

Texatdurango said:


> *OK....*
> You know, I've been giving this a bit of thought the past few days/weeks along with some other things going on and have even considered logging off the forum for a few months to let things cool down or just for good, but finally came to a conclusion this morning.
> 
> Regardless of what some buttheads think (sorry, that's what they are, can't think of another name for them), I do not write tutorials to be popular, I don't write them to convince others to do things "My way", and I sure as hell don't write them to show off my vast amount of pen making knowledge since what I know wouldn't amount to a pimple on the butt of a seasoned pen turner...... I just like sharing and helping others and always have.
> 
> When I first joined the forum I was so impressed with the likes of Ed Davidson (Yo-Yo spin) and Russ Fairfield and how they openly share what they know with others. They aren't afraid of someone figuring out their _“secrets”_ or copying their work, they just share their experiences. I thought that some day when I had something to share I would do the same. While I lack the expertise to do nice videos like they do, I have tried through photos and words to share what I have learned.
> 
> The way I see it, if 50-60 people are helped or inspired to try something different by what I say for every 3 or 4 buttheads that take exception or have to make wise cracks every chance they get, then those buttheads are going to just have to learn to live with it!
> 
> So, if this thread can just fade away I PROMISE to finish part two of "another way of making a pen" with “another way of making a pen - Lid!” as soon as I return home from the holidays, probably the second week of January. But for now, it's sunny California here I come - get ready!


 
And with that the good man is back!

Thank you!


----------



## Hogdriver

George,

I'm new here as I just started turning this summer. As you can see, I don't post often either, but wanted to comment. 

I wouldn't enjoy this hobby without advice and tutorials such as yours. They inspire creativity in others. 

Thank you,
-Lee


----------



## RAdams

Texatdurango said:


> Sorry, I will not write any more tutorials! It's not worth the grief and BS that comes along afterwards. If you would like some assistance with anything specific I would be happy to assist where I can via PM.


 





Texatdurango said:


> Wow, did I do that good of a job explaining things?
> 
> With many members asking about the ins and outs of making a pen like this in other threads and forums I would have thought there would have been at least a few questions or comments that needed discussing. Or some of the other more experienced turners might have some suggestions for me.


 



I am confused...


P.S. the tutorials were both helpful! the TBC one, and the one question...


----------



## Karin Voorhis

Thanks! I am all self taught and have no one that turns or even wood works at all! I am greatly thankful! Thanks


----------



## rcflyer23

Bravo George.....   I am so glad that you decided to go ahead with the second part.  I have been thinking of trying this type of pen and you have given me a clear path to give it a try.  I can't wait to see the "Lid" tutorial.


----------



## Sberger

Good decision, George.  I have been on this site for a few months and your posts and videos have helped a lot.  Everyone does things a little different, and some can't understand that.  I thank you for the help on the site.  You are much more loved on the site than you give yourself credit for!
Steve


----------



## chrisk

Hello George,
Thanks a lot for your tutorial and for sharing your experience.


----------



## RussFairfield

George,
You should write articles for publication in Woodturning Design or The American Woodworker. Getting paid for the effort makes it a lot more worthwhile, and nobody argues with you.


----------



## ldb2000

George , thank you for not letting the bast$#ds win this . I envy your ability to put into words how to do this stuff , I wish I could .
Have a safe and fun trip and a Happy New Year !!!


----------



## Rollerbob

George, I've seen your work first hand and if you are willing to share then it is a win, win for all of us. Yep, including the buttheads!!


----------



## CSue

George, you are an amazingly gifted penmaker and teacher! I want to thank you again - and so very much - for sharing these tutorials. I've learned so much from them. I always look forward to seeing your posts. I am so very glad you are continuing to do so.  You really do what you say . . . "Aspire to inspire before you expire."


----------



## BigguyZ

I'll add in my thanks for your work.  I absolutely agree with your outlook as to what is the goal of sites like this one, and appreciate the time you take to contribute. 

I like to think that I'm pretty crafty, but personally I usually need a nudge in the right direction as to how something is done.  So tutorials such as yours are incredibly helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## Fbranco

Last in line:

Thank you George for putting there tutorials together. 
They are invaluable for  spreading of the craft.

"Dogs bark, but the caravan moves on"
Saudi proverb


----------



## mtgrizzly52

Texatdurango said:


> *OK....*
> You know, I've been giving this a bit of thought the past few days/weeks along with some other things going on and have even considered logging off the forum for a few months to let things cool down or just for good, but finally came to a conclusion this morning.
> 
> Regardless of what some buttheads think (sorry, that's what they are, can't think of another name for them), I do not write tutorials to be popular, I don't write them to convince others to do things "My way", and I sure as hell don't write them to show off my vast amount of pen making knowledge since what I know wouldn't amount to a pimple on the butt of a seasoned pen turner...... I just like sharing and helping others and always have.
> 
> When I first joined the forum I was so impressed with the likes of Ed Davidson (Yo-Yo spin) and Russ Fairfield and how they openly share what they know with others. They aren't afraid of someone figuring out their _“secrets”_ or copying their work, they just share their experiences. I thought that some day when I had something to share I would do the same. While I lack the expertise to do nice videos like they do, I have tried through photos and words to share what I have learned.
> 
> The way I see it, if 50-60 people are helped or inspired to try something different by what I say for every 3 or 4 buttheads that take exception or have to make wise cracks every chance they get, then those buttheads are going to just have to learn to live with it!
> 
> So, if this thread can just fade away I PROMISE to finish part two of "another way of making a pen" with “another way of making a pen - Lid!” as soon as I return home from the holidays, probably the second week of January.  But for now, it's sunny California here I come - get ready!



Bravo George! Bravo!

You exemplify the reason the IAP site is the success that it is by sharing your experiences and knowledge with all of us, beginners, intermediates and even the experts can learn from any member of this forum. Thank you for carrying on and for "your way" of making pens!

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## TurnaPen

George, I just looked at your Tutorial, and added it to my list of References.
I am not sure WHO or WHY you were criticized!? ANYONE-who goes out of their way to do a Tutorial needs applauding and thanking, IF there is a grevious, dangerous error-point it out gently and quickly and I am sure the writer will correct it. IF it is just a matter of procedure, then, the reader can look at three tutorials on the on subject and incorporate what they want and when they want. No need to knock people or put them down, there are enough people ready to do that who won't even lift a little finger to help you along the way.
On my behalf, Thank you George from the bottom of my heart, for the time and care and concern you have shown to your fellow turners, do not stop, keep it up--I for one need you. Amos


----------



## johnm

*Thank You.*

Thank you George, can't wait to see the 2nd half.


----------



## its_virgil

Hey George...Let the wife drive the 5th wheel to the left coast and you can have it finished by the time you get there.:biggrin::biggrin: Have fun and forget us for a few days...we'll be here when you get back.
Do a good turn daily!
Don
PS: THANKS



Texatdurango said:


> *OK....*
> So, if this thread can just fade away I PROMISE to finish part two of "another way of making a pen" with “another way of making a pen - Lid!” as soon as I return home from the holidays, probably the second week of January.  But for now, it's sunny California here I come - get ready!


----------



## judgesawdust

*George DON'T STOP!!*

Wow. I just read this thread for the first time and am dismayed. Like one of the first posters (maybe the very 1st!), I am a new pen turner, just a hobbyist, and am in awe of your work. 

The tutorial you gave on "mandrel-less" turning caused me to buy some beautiful Amboyna burl from YoYo Spin (Ed) -- a fantastic artist and great guy!-- and some new lathe accessories from johnnycnc (John) -- another fantastic guy to deal with!) and try my hand at it.

Your tutorial was excellent. Did I say that loud enough? EXCELLENT:biggrin:!

The world is filled with louses, grouses and na'er-do-wells. I see them everyday in my job. Luckily I don't see them often here or on SawMillCreek or I wouldn't frequent these forums.

Please don't be dissuaded by those type of people. You were right. They are full of "BS." Don't let them win by stopping you from teaching us. You inspire so many more people than you can probably imagine. If you need to stop because it is too time consuming or taking away from your personal or family time, that is totally understandable. But don't stop for the infrequent idiot.

Thanks from all of us who do not have nearly the artistic talent you do; nor the know-how. We would have a very difficult time spending our leisure on this fun pastime without the generosity of people like you.

jeff


----------



## PenMan1

George:
The Circus doesn't stop because of one mad monkey! Please keep posting your wonderful tutorials (IMHO, among the VERY BEST on IAP). Let those that don't like them, not read them.

Yours are always relevant, a new way to approach problems and always well illustrated.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Dorno

George I just think that no matter what you or anyone else does there is always someone who wants to complain or pick at things that people do. You never see them offering any contribution to things. I think its great to see the tutourials that members do and without them I could not have learn't alot of the things I have so dont let some idiot ruin it for everyone else.

Cheers   Ian


----------



## Gary Zakian

George, 

New to pen making, but I spent a lot of time researching tools, techniques, etc... in order to be prepared to spend my money wisely and get the biggest bang for the buck.  Your tutorials (especially turning between centers) helped me understand where I may want to head in the future regarding pen making, and to plan accordingly.

Your tutorials are most definitely appreciated!!

Gary


----------



## TellicoTurning

George,
I'm glad you've changed your mind... we need all the help we can get from every source.  Having done a small tutorial myself, I know and appreciate the time and effort you have put into yours.  

I have read and down loaded your tutorial for future reference.  As well as some from Ed and Russ.  I don't necessarily consider them a definitive authority, but they are certainly more knowledgeable than me, as are you, and I have taken from theirs and your tutorials those parts that I can use and ignore the rest... Thank you for your efforts and I look forward to more.


----------



## Gary Zakian

George,

Like I said in a reply yesterday, I really appreciate your input and tutorials.  

Just today I read your post "An eye opener for me - Lathe drilling with short bits" and, as one new to turning and just getting my shop set up, immediately benefited from it as I have been debating whether to invest in a drill press or pursue the drilling on lathe route.  This article convinced me to do the lathe route.  Since I do not have much money to spend, having someone else with the knowledge and providing the "test results" in such articles helps me be a good steward with my limited funds in order to achieve the best results possible.

Thanks again.

Gary Zakian


----------



## lorbay

Come on George who cares about the grief, there will always be negative annies out there what ever a guy tries to do. So push it aside and give us the people who like your tutorials the other half.
This site needs people like you.

Lin.


----------



## n5zkz

I know I'm new here but here but here is my $0.02 worth.
And this is from someone who has been a woodworking enthusiast since sometime in the late 70's and played on the lathe of and on since 79 or 80, and have been turning pens for 6 years now.
I was looking for specific information when I found this forum. "turning between the centers" is the first tutorial of yours I saw, it was the first one I saw here.
In fact, that tutorial is the reason I decided to join the forum here.
I could go on for a while but... to keep it short...
What works for you, works for you (and very well from what I see).
In fact, I'm going to adapt some of your techniques in my next quest, turning between the centers. and I'll put my own spin on it (pun intended:biggrin
and if someone comes along and says anything about it, then oh well.
Because what works for me, works for me and I have enough people wanting to buy my pens to keep doing it the way I do. I am just wanting to kick it up to the next level . (selling some of my pens helps keep my hobbies going)
so, keep on turning.

Arvin

Oh, yea... thanks for all the info you have shared with the forum, i know it has helped me with a couple things that had me going


----------



## Glenn McCullough

George,
     I am flabberghasted that someone might critize your efforts....let me at 'em!!! I just spent $150.00 on materials t follow your tutorial methods. I am not new to turning pens and feel it was just what I needed. Now I have to have the second part of it. PLease, for those of us who need it, please add it. Forthose that criticize someones effort, let them go somewhere else, we dont do that , here.


----------



## Rfturner

george your tutorials are always very thorough and clear. I hope that you continue writing them for the sake of newer pen turners. I know that they can take time but everyone can see that you put alot of effort into them


----------

